# Wolf Hit Utah



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone else hear this but one of my family members friends. (I know I'm not sure I believe it either) he hit a radioed collared wolf with his vehicle, he couldn't believe what had happened and called the sheriff. The sheriff came out, and they ended up calling the DWR. He went to get his camera for pictures, and he came back and the wolf was gone, he said he couldn't find any evidence to proove he hit it. He talked to the DWR which denied a wolf being hit, but then told them he had a sheriff come out and he knows what he hit. Then after a little bit of telling the DWR he would tell the Newspaper(News). They told him it was a wolf.

Hit South of Deweyville. That's the best I can explain it.
Anyone else hear anything.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Very well could be theese Idaho wolves are headed your way... And from what ive heard the DWR is trying to keep it as secret as they can

But also this story is hard to believe... The wolf just magically disappeared like many other animal/yeti/alien/chupacabra stories we hear Now days


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Ksl just did a report of wolves being in Utah? Doesn't sound to me like the are tryin to keep it on the DL. I think it said something like 7 to 10 wolf sightings this year? They are here wether people believe it or not.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

-8/- :EAT: Do Wolves taste good?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

He should have power braked on it for a while to make sure it was dead!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

A werewolf perhaps? O-|-O


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> He should have power braked on it for a while to make sure it was dead!


+1


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

they are here. saw one on antelope island in 06. if i hadn't seen it about 30yds from two adult bison i would have assumed it was a coyote. but the bison were facing it down & it was freaking huge . it could easily look the bison eye to eye.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, if it was still alive. Its a good thing that the thing didnt wake up and bite him!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What ever happened to Shoot, Shovel and Shutup? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> What ever happened to Shoot, Shovel and Shutup? :roll:


+1 i plan on shooting every LARGE coyote i ever see


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

How do you think it disappeared?


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw what I truely believe to be a pair up in the east canyon area during the deer hunt. A big black one and a grey one, running right by the new gas line coming in from wyoming.


----------



## Deron (Nov 16, 2010)

Saw a wolf the opening morning of deer season 09. We were all set up waiting for the deer and this wolf came trotting by about 50 yards away. Didn't shoot him, didn't want to scare the deer. Should have shot him didn't get a deer anyway. I've seen many coyotes; this was no coyote. This was in Uintah county.


----------



## love2fishhunt (Jan 1, 2011)

A wolf was shot up Chalk Creek in Summit County last year. Chasing ranchers sheep. A neighbor of mine saw two in Round Valley, Morgan County last spring 100 yds off I-84. You remember the one that was caught in a trap in Morgan County 4 or 5 years ago too. The wolf was taken back to Yellowstone. It was #7 I believe from the Druid pack.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

That story sounds a little to much like an X files episode it's no seceret that there is wolfs in Utah and I don't think the dwr is trying to hide anything also the wolf that was trapped in Morgan like 4or 5 years ago i worked with a guy who lived next door to the guy who trapped it and he called the dwr and they came out and investigated it and found 3 to 4 different wolf tracks other than the one trapped and yes they were from yellowstone that had migrated down here I think if the dwr was trying to hide it they would have told him it wasn't a wolf that he saw it was a big coyote and would not have let the news medeia interview the man and put it in the news I can't even say why the wolf just vanished into thinair but I don't think it was a coverup


----------

